# Sapient boards?



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

I just bought the Sapient package listed below... What's the deal with this company? People here have said they are no longer in business and that the package I bought isn't a 2012 model. I guess that's why I can't find any info or reviews about their boards on the web.

I've ridden the board twice and have no complaints but if this isn't a 2012 model I'm a little pissed off that I was mislead. I'm actually surprised with the boards performance and boot and binding comfort at such a low price.

Any info on this company is appreciated. Thanks!


Sapient 2012 Stash 160 Rocker Snowboard + Sapient Stash Bindings + Sapient Boots | eBay


----------



## happy (Feb 5, 2012)

hehe i really doubt that is 2012 model  , company doesn't exist anymore even they website don't work


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

happy said:


> hehe i really doubt that is 2012 model  , company doesn't exist anymore even they website don't work


I'd say that's false advertising then. There are so many of these boards for sale on the web. How long have they been out of business? Pretty shitty the boards are being listed as 2012's.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

happy said:


> hehe i really doubt that is 2012 model  , company doesn't exist anymore even they website don't work


Definitely not a 2012. Remember new item doesn't mean its a new model. 

This line in the item did catch my attention: 



> The recommended boot sizes are based on the waist width of the board and binding size range.


I always thought the recommended boot size was based on your shoe size and whats comfortable to wear. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

TruSnow has some labelled as 2012, for what it's worth...

Snowboards - Sapient Snowboards | Reviews and Sale at trusnow.com


----------



## happy (Feb 5, 2012)

i think they ended up in 2010 but im not sure


----------

